# Lost Generator Key!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## TeamHeidemann

Hi my dear husband lost the key to the Honda generator, yes we still have the 2nd key but we are taking a trip this week. any suggestions on a replacement key maybe some improv ideas t?!?!?! the key doesn't look to complicated to copy.


----------



## Ghosty

Actually there are on a few different key "sets" to the Honda generator...

I would first stop by ACE hardware or somewhere that makes keys and see if they can make a duplicate ...

if not -- contact Honda directly and give them the key code and they will send you a duplicate although its expensive --

personally -- just check with a local ACE, Walmart or even a locksmith -- much cheaper and faster then going through Honda...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Teresa,

I would get a couple of spare keys. Keep one in the trailer, and one in the glove box of your TV.

Then whack your DH upside the head for loosing the first one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

keeper18 said:


> Locksmith, or if the generator is usually secure, get rid of the key switch and put in a military style ignition switch(keyless) such as those made by Cole Hersee. You should be able to get them at any auto parts store.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]117346[/snapback]​


Agree with removing the key. Why do you need it?


----------



## Moosegut

keeper18 said:


> Locksmith, or if the generator is usually secure, get rid of the key switch and put in a military style ignition switch(keyless) such as those made by Cole Hersee. You should be able to get them at any auto parts store.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]117346[/snapback]​


Hmmmm. That's a good idea. I was just looking at that key as I was putting the generator on the cargo carrier for my Memorial Day trip. I pulled it out and thought, "Ya know, I travel with this key in and there's nothing to stop it from falling out on the trip." So I put it in the glove compartment. I was going to put a tether on it and attach it to the handle (still am), but down the road I'll swap it out for a button - or better yet, a remote start kit. That way DW won't have to go outside on those cold winter mornings to start the generator to get my coffee pot going.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Moosegut said:


> ..snip...
> That way DW won't have to go outside on those cold winter mornings to start the generator to get my coffee pot going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117368[/snapback]​


Bugs me when my DW does this, as the generator kinds wakes me up. But I'm learning to live with it.


----------

